# Fife bodywork repairs



## stevie211 (Jun 14, 2006)

Any one know of a good paintshop round kelty/Dunfermline way? 
Got a nice dent from a door opened against the car in the wind 
Normally use Jacksons in kelty but wanted to see if theres anyone else that folks recommend?








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Jacksons is good, I've been impressed in bike paintwork I've had done there twice. Also used Rab Skene in Methil and was very happy with the finish and colour matching.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Glenrothes coachworks in Glenrothes are meant to be good.
I seen a Clio V6 bumper they painted and was a great finish, no holograming or buffer trails either :doublesho

Also CRM coachworks in Muiredge, Buckhaven, painted an M5 that belongs to a member.
Very good paint job as well.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=302005


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Glenrothes coachworks in Glenrothes are meant to be good.
> I seen a Clio V6 bumper they painted and was a great finish, no holograming or buffer trails either :doublesho
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=302005


Yep, george did my alloy refurb before xmas too:thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Also CRM coachworks in Muiredge, Buckhaven, painted an M5 that belongs to a member.
Very good paint job as well.thats me

very happy with the quality of work,tell them stevie from black magic detail sent you..

glenrothes coachworks are also good


----------



## stevie211 (Jun 14, 2006)

cheers guys 
will get a few prices from the above sites and go from there.


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

What about H & J Burgoynes in Airth only a few miles outside Fife. Never seen a bad job from there ..


----------



## stevie211 (Jun 14, 2006)

Got my first quote at £600 including vat 
And guy that damaged the car is moaning about the cost 
Anyone heard of accident claims Scotland?


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

If it's through claim and depending where you bide take it in to gary at ga mcdonald in halbeath, bodywork anything is alway's outstanding and goes every extra mile to achieve perfect result nomatter how small the job is.

Or if the paint's not cracked dentout can sort that for around the £80 but ad be looking at getting a cheque from other party first


----------



## stevie211 (Jun 14, 2006)

k9vnd said:


> If it's through claim and depending where you bide take it in to gary at ga mcdonald in halbeath, bodywork anything is alway's outstanding and goes every extra mile to achieve perfect result nomatter how small the job is.
> 
> Or if the paint's not cracked dentout can sort that for around the £80 but ad be looking at getting a cheque from other party first


Cant get in behind it as its right on the edge at the door skin plus paint is broken and scratched.
Getting another quote tomorrow for the other party but to be honest am getting to the point of going down insurance route as so far the other party has mentioned getting a second hand door off ebay to save him money never mind the hassles its causing here.


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

It doesnt look like it needs a door. Any more pics?


----------



## stevie211 (Jun 14, 2006)

doesn't need a door but the guy wasn't happy with the first quote I got for him and reckoned a second hand door would be a better cheaper option as he cant afford to put it through his insurance.
no other pics unfortunately


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Black Magic Detail said:


> Also CRM coachworks in Muiredge, Buckhaven, painted an M5 that belongs to a member.
> Very good paint job as well.thats me
> 
> very happy with the quality of work,tell them stevie from black magic detail sent you..
> ...


I think I'll be paying these two places a visit soon then to get the bodywork sorted on the Rover.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Every bit of paintwork i get done is by Paint -Tec in markinch. Very good prices just tell stuart I sent you.

Paint-Tec


----------



## Grumps (Sep 27, 2012)

Glenrothes coach works must have improved vastly since I had a small blemish repaired about 5-6 years ago. It was a silver new car with a very small mark on the wing. 4 times it was in to get redone and they couldn't match the paint. 

In fact they couldn't even do the lacquer without getting lumps in it.

I sold the car 3 years later and I could still see the botched up repair.

I will never use them again.


----------



## bigvw (Mar 19, 2006)

Have used, and always will do, Stewart Moncrieff in Windygates. He's painted many a top end supercar as well as bread and butter stuff, one man business but his quality is second to none. Tel 01333 351 613 tell him Paul sent you, you'll not be disappointed! 
cheers Paul


----------



## stevie211 (Jun 14, 2006)

Just a quick update 
Got the car repaired at paint-tec and am more than happy with the repair :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Pics??


----------



## stevie211 (Jun 14, 2006)

As requested 
Not the greatest pic but gives you an idea.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks good


----------

